# 2011 Hurt Pain & Agony



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

The Hurt Pain & Agony ride in northwest North Carolina has a new route for 2011. The 72 mile route visits Stone Mountain State Park for the first time. Route highlights include: a six-mile opening climb from Traphill to the Eastern Continental Divide at Roaring Gap, two stretches of the Blue Ridge Parkway and tons of backroad riding through the highlands of N.C. and Virginia. Visit http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/36214786 to check out the new route and do a 3-D fly-by.

The 2011 Hurt Pain & Agony is Saturday, July 23rd. Visit http://www.bmcc.us/id42.htm to find out more and http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=13321 to sign up.

All proceeds benefit the American Cancer Society. Support is super and the post-ride meal is a real feast. 

If you have questions, post 'em here and I'll answer them for you. Hope to see you on the 23rd!


----------

